
Scaling Bumper Sticker: A 1 Billion Page Per Month Facebook RoR App - pbnaidu
http://highscalability.com/scaling-bumper-sticker-1-billion-page-month-facebook-ror-app
======
ryanb
All of my female friends from college love sending these little images back
and forth to one another, and while it's a very simple idea, it seems to be
extremely popular.

However, in my experience, the Bumper Sticker app is often very slow and
clumsy to use. Ironically, I often use it as an example when speaking of
Facebook apps that don't do a particularly good job of scaling.

------
paulgb
"Monetizing Bumper Sticker" would be an interesting article too :).

~~~
steveplace
From the article:

 _Bumper Sticker was an experiment to see how fast the Light Engineering
Development (LED) team at LinkedIn could build a Ruby on Rails Facebook
application._

Based on that quote, I don't think they had a financial goal with it...
although now might be a good time to think of one.

~~~
wallflower
$25k/month burn rate on Joyent. I don't see any obvious applications to
LinkedIn which is what makes me curious in how long they will sustain it. I
think they could sell it to Slide, Inc. or one of the other Facebook
companies.

~~~
paulgb
Hopefully the Greater Fool theory will work in their favour.

